# stoopidist album ever?



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

this is a strong contender.

http://www.play.com/Music/MP3-Downl...llaby-Renditions-of-Guns-n-Roses/Product.html


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Wtf!!!

There are loads of these!! Ramones, Metallica!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

guns n roses one is probably better than the originals


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmmm somewhat pointless. lol

If you're going to cover metal tracks, at least make it strangely compelling like this lot!


----------

